# New Washer Dryers Too Big



## sdmcfarland (Nov 24, 2017)

We need to replace our very old washer and dryer. Unfortunately, I can only squeeze 28" of depth out of the closet the old ones are in. There seem to be very few or no units that will fit into that space when having to accommodate water lines and dryer vents (even with side-venting). Something has to be done but we're trying to figure out what.

Hubby says to carve out the drywall & studs behind the closet, install a header to support the weight without the studs and pick up a few inches that way. That seems risky to me - both structurally and in trying to make the new units fit.

We have a utility room that we can put the new units in but it would involve moving the hot water heater to where the current W/D is and relocating the 220V plug to the utility room.

We're older and probably wouldn't want to do either job ourselves - can someone weigh in on what might be the better and less costly way to go?


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Get a pair of stack-able units and turn them sideways.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If the dryer vent is in that wall now removing the studs will not give you much more. 
28" from the back wall to the inside of the front closet wall, or the inside of the door or to the outside of the front wall? Does this face a hallway or kitchen or? If hallway how wide is the hall? 
Is the wall at the back of the closet a bearing wall.
Are these stackable or side by side.

It he door bi fold, slider or out swing?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.ajmadison.com/cgi-bin/ajmadison/WTW4816FW.html
https://www.ajmadison.com/cgi-bin/ajmadison/WTW4816FW.html


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

https://www.ajmadison.com/cgi-bin/ajmadison/MAWADREW23.html


----------



## ZackRight (Nov 4, 2017)

I Would try to find one that fits.. anything else sounds constly and risky...


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

ZackRight said:


> I Would try to find one that fits.. anything else sounds constly and risky...


Stackables work just fine.....in fact I find them much easier on the back since there is less stooping over.

They are a little bit more expensive.....but you get what you pay for this time for the better.


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

Can you build out the the closet walls into whatever space the doors open into? I think Nealtw was going in this direction asking those questions.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

We have a similar situation, although considerably more than 28 depth, but the area isn't nearly large enough to accommodate the monster machines of today that most seem to want. 

If our dryer, that turned 40 this past summer, ever bites the dust it will be going to a reputable shop for complete rebuild, that is if parts can be found for one that ancient.


----------



## JohnFall44 (Dec 11, 2017)

Stackables are nice and they fit a lot more than you would think, but there are expensive. You just got to weigh the pros and cons about what you want to do here. Is it worth all the extra remodeling to get those new units to fit?

JohnFall44- Idaho Carpet
www.idahocarpetandrestoration.com


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm not sure if they manufacture Apartment size washers and dryers but I would look into it.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Second the apartment size. They are 27 inches deep.


----------

